
A dockeron project, built on Electron and Vue.js for Docker - fluency03
https://github.com/dockeron/dockeron
======
fluency03
Dear Community,

I am thrilled to introduce an open-source project I am working on -
[Dockeron]([https://github.com/dockeron/dockeron](https://github.com/dockeron/dockeron)).
It is a cross platform desktop client built on Electron and Vue.js for Docker.

When my girlfriend and I originally started this project, we were planning to
created a software which is easy to use for docker container and image
management on desktop (Mac, Linux and Windows).

Since we are currently all busy with our daily work and cannot spend very much
time on it. We would like to have the help from the community in order to
improve this product and make it better.

Here is the link of Dockeron's repository:
[https://github.com/dockeron/dockeron](https://github.com/dockeron/dockeron).
Since this is our first front-end project, there might be some bad practices.
This is also one reason that we would like to have the help from the community
to refactor it.

I'm looking forward to hearing from you! :)

Many thanks.

Best regards, fluency03

